# Online T-Shirt Design Tool: Let customers design the t-shirt and you do the printing!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Many members often ask about an online t-shirt design tool that would allow their customers to upload graphics or type what they want on their t-shirt.

That information could then be sent via email so you (as the screen printer/embroider/heat transfer/direct to garment printer) could print the t-shirt(s) for the customer and ship them to their doorrstep.

ExpertLogo.com offers just such a tool!  We're happy to have ExpertLogo as one of our newest *Preferred Vendors*.
​  *Expert Logo* provides the popular online t-shirt design software for t-shirt printers of all types. This allows your customers to design their t-shirt online and place their orders through a secure system. You receive the orders and can do the printing on your own . 

Supplement your Web site with a revenue-generating storefront from ExpertLogo. The ExpertLogo Online Storefront is a profitable, easy-to-use way to give customers online order-placing power and an effective way for you to increase orders and your customer base. *Visit Expert Logo Today*


----------

